
GoDaddy Requires Users to Compromise Privacy to Transfer Their Own Domains - scottydelta
https://www.godaddy.com/community/Managing-Domains/Removing-privacy/td-p/151813
======
pardner
As annoying, to me, is that Godaddy lets you go through the entire transfer
process without TELLING you it's going to be rejected.

So you have to the transfer get it rejected, THEN turn off privacy, then do it
all again.

On the other hand, that just makes it that much sweeter once the domain
finally lands at Route53 (etc) and you no longer have to play Godaddy Renewal
Roulette and wonder if your next renewal will be 50% higher than normal.

(Oh, and BTW, I was happy to see that if your domain registration is a
company, Route53 does quasi-private registraiton at no extra cost.)

~~~
scottydelta
Exactly, I have been moving my domains slowly to Cloudflare for exact same
reason, free Privacy and at-cost renewals.

For any user, its pointless to buy GoDaddy privacy protection if they ever
plan to move their domain out because eventually their data is going to end up
in public domain since they can't transfer without disabling privacy.

------
scottydelta
By the time user disables privacy, transfers the domain, his data and privacy
is already violated by countless scrapers scrapping this data.

